

Tobias Schneider - Flash is Dead, Long Live Flash (Gordon.js) - voodootikigod
http://blip.tv/file/3814985

======
voodootikigod
Presentation from JSConf US 2010 that provides a technology introduction to
Gordon, an open Flash runtime written in pure JavaScript and HTML5.

